# Need Help on Deciding on Reel Mower



## dwells97 (Apr 18, 2018)

I am in the market for a reel mower. I've never owned on before but since I've renovated my yard to Zorro Zoysia, I want to achieve that low cut look.

I've looked around and narrowed my mowers down to Toro Greenmaster 1000 or JD 220e. I see lots of members have these brands and was looking for insight on what people thought of these. It looks like from the forum reads, they are dependable and pretty easy to maintain. Parts seem plentiful for both. Ultimate goal is to get HOC at 0.5 inches which both are capable of doing.

If there are other mower suggestions, I would be happy to hear them. Going to try and pull trigger in next 7-10 days.

Thanks in advance


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Both are great. It comes down to controls location, and groomer options in my opinion. The 220e has the advantage of being able to slow down the reel speed to more closely make the foc match the hoc.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have owned both a GM1000 and a 220E (although I currently run a GM1600). I don't think you could go wrong with any of them, but I am somewhat partial to the Toro's. It could be because that's what I started with though (think iPhone vs Android).

I think the GM1000 will mow slightly closer to obstructions - the 220E has the electric reel motor on one side and a counterweight on the other side that adds some width. The 220E is also a slightly longer machine (front to back). Neither are bad - just different. The 220E has some attractive features that the Toro does not have.

Given your truncated buying window, I would probably recommend focusing more on the overall condition of the mowers you are choosing from. That could have a greater influence on your overall satisfaction.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I wouldn't rule out the other models from JD either eg: B, C, SL models.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

I have a JD180 SL. I like it. One of my main complaints is the transport wheel axles, they catch on everything and dont allow you to mow close to fence lines and such. You will be mowing along the fence, then suddenly......"Left turn Clyde!!!"


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

A lot of quality turf equipment available on this link:

http://www.turfnet.com/classifieds/category/12-walk-greensmower/?sort_key=date_added&sort_order=desc


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Rockinar said:


> I have a JD180 SL. I like it. One of my main complaints is the transport wheel axles, they catch on everything and dont allow you to mow close to fence lines and such. You will be mowing along the fence, then suddenly......"Left turn Clyde!!!"


I normally do not want to be near fences or other hard objects anyway. Seems that is where all of the rocks, nails and screws in the grass are. I relief and backlap mowers on the side. Typical story is that someone was mowing right up to a fence or walkway when they hit something.

The last 8-10" near a fence, etc is what a LB is for.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

@dwells97

Is your yard flat or is there any slope to it? If it has any slope at all the 280 pound JD 220E was a bear to get up the slope. My yard has a slight slope and it was slipping to the point I was having to push it up the yard.

That's primarily why I got rid of it. Otherwise it's a great machine.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I go up slopes without a problem on the 220E.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Roller drive greens mowers have a problem mowing Zoysia on grades if the grass is ever allowed to be above 1". At a low HOC, the mower works as designed. At a high HOC, there is not enough traction.


----------



## dwells97 (Apr 18, 2018)

Sorry for late reply. Was seeing mom for Mother's day.

Thanks for all the replies. This is the most helpful forum I've been apart of in quite some time.

I have found good condition models of both mowers so that is not an issue. I did look at the other JD models and for the price on the models I've found, the 220e seemed like a better mower with the features it has. And one I found does come with transport wheels which I will need to go from garage to front yard. Part of my driveway is gravel. I wan to toget a roller drive model as my yard is not completely level and this would help with this issue until I can get it totally level.

My yard is flat. There is no slope. There are no fences or obstacles to maneuver around so that should not be an issue.I will have to cut around some beds I made to encompass the trees in my front yard. I made sure to get the roots in the bed so they would not be a problem mowing.


----------



## dwells97 (Apr 18, 2018)

@gatormac2112

How do you like the Swardman mower? I had considered this but probably not going to happen for me.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

g-man said:


> I go up slopes without a problem on the 220E.


Good to know. That wasn't my experience though.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Roller drive greens mowers have a problem mowing Zoysia on grades if the grass is ever allowed to be above 1". At a low HOC, the mower works as designed. At a high HOC, there is not enough traction.


That's probably it then, I was at about 1.25 inch on my only mow with the JD.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

dwells97 said:


> How do you like the Swardman mower? I had considered this but probably not going to happen for me.


I have had more problems with it than anyone in the world I believe, you can read about my experience here https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2822

I do love it though, but until I get a uninterrupted season with it under my belt the jury is still out.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

gatormac2112 said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > Roller drive greens mowers have a problem mowing Zoysia on grades if the grass is ever allowed to be above 1". At a low HOC, the mower works as designed. At a high HOC, there is not enough traction.
> ...


People in Hawaii do not know the meaning of flat. Ground that is naturally flat must be turned into steep grades due to the hazard of flooding. I can mow most lawns provided my HOC is 0.5" or lower. The lower I am mowing the better it handles the grade.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

FWIW, @ryanknorr just uploaded a video of his interaction and impressions with his Swardman. @GrassDaddy has been using his as well.


----------



## dwells97 (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks for the video.

I checked out @gatormac2112 post on his Swardman experience. That has been an ordeal. Hope it now smooths out for you


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

dwells97 said:


> Thanks for the video.
> 
> I checked out post on his Swardman experience. That has been an ordeal. Hope it now smooths out for you


Thanks!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I wouldn't rule out models from Jacobsen either. Parts are just as easy and the machines are just as good as both Deere and Toro. The name doesn't sound as familiar to homeowners because Jacobsen doesn't do residential equipment.

220e is different in several ways over a fixed-head traditional greensmower like the GM1000. Has the floating head and hybrid electric drive system. Check into the possible heights of cut possible with the 220e. Some of the floating head mowers max out at .500".

Keep in mind that many greens mowers are not setup to give their best quality of cut at .500". 11-blade reels and tournament bed knives are the norm and are better suited for heights under .200". They will work at .500" but will be very picky about how much grass gets cut off at a time and may leave a few "stragglers" depending on conditions. If you happen to spot a machine setup as a "tee mower", "collar mower" or "tees and approaches", it will have cutting gear more appropriate to the heights we maintain our lawns at. These machines typically have 7-8 blade reels and thicker bedknives.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'd contact Greg at Prairie Turf Equipment, and tell him Ware and me sent you. I got a great quality machine delivered to a nearby freight terminal, ready to rock and roll. They go over the machines, sharpen reels, replace bearings, change oil, etc - you're not just buying an auction machine.

I paid $1850 delivered for a GM1600 and it was well worth it. They get JD's as well as other brands in there.


----------



## dwells97 (Apr 18, 2018)

I'll check the range of cuts on the JD 220e and Toro Green masters. I'll also look into the Jacobsen. I also leaned to JD and Toro as we have dealers in town in case I needed to have work done at dealer.

I'll check in at Praire Turf equipment to see what inventory they have. thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Tell the dealer what HOC you're looking for too. If you're at 0.5-0.8 like most of us, you'll want a 7 or 8 blade reel and not an 11, and they can get you the right reel in it.


----------



## dwells97 (Apr 18, 2018)

@SCGrassMan 
Thanks for the advise. I did see a good looking Toro Greens master 1000 near me but it has a 11 blade reel. I will check to see if they would change it out for a 7 or 8 blade reel.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

http://prairieturfequipment.com/product/2011-john-deere-220sl-walking-greens-mowers/


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

dwells97 said:


> @SCGrassMan
> Thanks for the advise. I did see a good looking Toro Greens master 1000 near me but it has a 11 blade reel. I will check to see if they would change it out for a 7 or 8 blade reel.


Most 18" and 22" machines are setup with 11-blade reels because they are the most popular size used on putting greens. (Especially 22") The 26" machines are rarely used on greens (hence you do not see 14 and 15 blade reels on these units) and more commonly used to mow tee boxes and approaches, collars or "fringe". I would not hesitate to buy a machine in great shape just because it has an 11-blade reel, a lot can be done just by changing the bedknife out for one designed for taller HoC. But if I were to replace the reel, I would not normally use an 11 blade reel with target HoC hovering around .500"


----------



## GlennBlake (Feb 28, 2018)

dwells97 said:


> I am in the market for a reel mower. I've never owned on before but since I've renovated my yard to Zorro Zoysia, I want to achieve that low cut look.
> 
> I've looked around and narrowed my mowers down to Toro Greenmaster 1000 or JD 220e. I see lots of members have these brands and was looking for insight on what people thought of these. It looks like from the forum reads, they are dependable and pretty easy to maintain. Parts seem plentiful for both. Ultimate goal is to get HOC at 0.5 inches which both are capable of doing.
> 
> ...


Not sure of your budget as there are these nearly new Baroness mowers available too https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2811


----------



## dwells97 (Apr 18, 2018)

@SCGrassMan 
Thanks for the link. That looks like a good option.

@GlennBlake 
The Baroness is not something I had considered. I might be in the Fayettville area soon and could check these out. Price seems high compared to other mowrers I'm looking at but other mowers are not almost new either. With all the attachments, if I consider this mower, I should consider Swardman. But wait time on Swardman would be longer than the 2 hour drive to Fayetteville.


----------



## GlennBlake (Feb 28, 2018)

@dwells97 the value of the Baroness is likely nearer $10k. With them being used on a single PGA event with super low hours the price tag is a bargain. Super quality mower too. The advantage of the Swordman is the cassette system. I have a Classic, which is now made by Allett, with a 5-blade reel, brush, verticutter and scarifier. However, the Baroness with the groomer attached negates the need for a verticutter. Certainly worth adding to the consideration pot IMO.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Those low-hour Baroness machines are definitely a bargain.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I'll throw out there that R&R is still listing their 26" GK526 "clones" on clearance for about $3500 as well. Brand new machines.

EDIT: scratch that - only the 18" machines are listed now.


----------



## dwells97 (Apr 18, 2018)

I will definitely check into the Baroness. I love a good bargain. Planned to today but work got in the way. I am concerned about HOC. Looks like max HOC is 0.5 inches. That is where I planned on being but would have maybe liked a little leeway to increase HOC since my yard is not completely flat.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dwells97 said:


> I will definitely check into the Baroness. I love a good bargain. Planned to today but work got in the way. I am concerned about HOC. Looks like max HOC is 0.5 inches. That is where I planned on being but would have maybe liked a little leeway to increase HOC since my yard is not completely flat.


I think @Mightyquinn can cut higher than 1/2".


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> dwells97 said:
> 
> 
> > I will definitely check into the Baroness. I love a good bargain. Planned to today but work got in the way. I am concerned about HOC. Looks like max HOC is 0.5 inches. That is where I planned on being but would have maybe liked a little leeway to increase HOC since my yard is not completely flat.
> ...


The Max HOC on the LM56 is just a hair above 1" :thumbup:


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Tell the dealer what HOC you're looking for too. If you're at 0.5-0.8 like most of us, you'll want a 7 or 8 blade reel and not an 11, and they can get you the right reel in it.


I maintain @ .60" with my 11 blade JD without issues. I think when you start getting at .75"+ it becomes more of an issue.


----------



## dwells97 (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks for that answer @Mightyquinn

Since the Baroness will max out right above 1 inch, that is definitely an option


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2018)

Not to derail but if buying a used one that may not be in great working condition how hard are these to restore/work on to good condition again. I've seen a few go for 300-400 on Craigslist/Facebook recently and thought about jumping on one.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

firefighter11 said:


> Not to derail but if buying a used one that may not be in great working condition how hard are these to restore/work on to good condition again. I've seen a few go for 300-400 on Craigslist/Facebook recently and thought about jumping on one.


That's kind of a decision we all have to make as far as time, willpower, and tech ability. For me, I know if i knew what were wrong, I could replace anything on something mechanical. But, I don't have knowledge to tell me what to look for. So for me, it was more important to buy one ready to go.

Parts and time can get expensive quick, and I just thought would I rather pay a grand extra for a perfect condition mower, or roll the dice?

I opted to pay the extra money. If I were going to get a second or backup mower, I'd consider the $400 one and just replace all the bearings and the reel right off the bat.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Then the question is at $1800, do you get a used Toro or JD, or do you shell out 3k for something like a Swardman?


----------



## rrmiller32 (Feb 20, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Then the question is at $1800, do you get a used Toro or JD, or do you shell out 3k for something like a Swardman?


I asked myself that same question. My experience in the past with used anything, it almost always breaks the second year if not sooner. You're now out money, time and frustrated as hell. And it sounds like things can get pricey quick. Time and peace of mind are worth a lot to me personally. Plus you still have a used machine with something else ready to break. With a new machine you know the factory is going to take care of you if anything goes wrong. Long story short I went with a swardman. Not saying it will perfect but at least I know if Any issues come up the factory will footing the bill


----------



## dwells97 (Apr 18, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Then the question is at $1800, do you get a used Toro or JD, or do you shell out 3k for something like a Swardman?


Like @rrmiller32 commented, that is where I sit an present. I can get a Toro Greensmaster 1000 or a JD 220e for roughly $1500 delivered to me. Or go with a new Swardman or maybe the used Baroness for $3k ballpark. It would be nice to save some money but not if that savings brings along headaches of repairs. Wouldn't want to sink money into it that would bring it close to cost of new mower. A newer machine while it may have problems is covered under warranty and would be taken care of.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Both are excellent choices. I have a GM1600, but its a little big for my lawn sometimes, and the JD does have as an option, that electric hybrid mower that you can set different cut and travel rates with.


----------



## rrmiller32 (Feb 20, 2018)

dwells97 said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Then the question is at $1800, do you get a used Toro or JD, or do you shell out 3k for something like a Swardman?
> ...


I can now personally attest to the Swordsman now that it finally showed up. It is as advertised. It came packaged extremely well. Set up was beyond easy, started up first pull out of the crate. Cut paper right of the bat, super easy to adjust HOC, very maneuverable and cut the lawn perfect. Not to mention it's bad *** looking. I opted for the royal blue and was worth every penny of the cost, and I know if anything goes wrong I'll be taken care of. Beyond all of that I have peace of mind knowing everything is new and there should be no issues. I'm past that part of my life where a "good deal" is worth more than endless headaches.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

rrmiller32 said:


> dwells97 said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


Awesome! I love the deep blue as well. Enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## dwells97 (Apr 18, 2018)

I think it will come down to the JD 220e vs Swardsman vs Baroness. Baroness may be eliminated after I talk to dealer and get price as @Mightyquinn thought deal was not as good as he thought due to price being higher after talking to dealer. So we will see.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm jaded by my mechanical ability for sure, but I see no advantage of a new anything over a "gone through" greensmower from a reliability standpoint. If it runs properly and cuts grass when you buy it, anything that happens from there on is likely to be operator inflicted.

Especially if you have not used a reel mower before, you are far more likely to damage a reel or bedknife on a sprinkler head, stone, curb, or lawn gnome than have the thing fall apart on you. The maintenance of adjusting, lapping, and replacing what you break is the same on a new or used machine. And that new warranty isn't going to cover a smashed up reel.


----------



## dwells97 (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks for all the help from everyone.

I've decided to go with a Swardman mower.


----------



## rrmiller32 (Feb 20, 2018)

dwells97 said:


> Thanks for all the help from everyone.
> 
> I've decided to go with a Swardman mower.


SMART CHOICE! You will not be disappointed. I almost want to mow daily now, it's that fun and the end product of the cut is amazing. It took a couple mows to be completely comfortable with the controls, turns and curbs but feels second nature now. Not to mention the options of the verticutter and scarifier cartridge. Enjoy and post before and after pics of the first cut


----------



## dwells97 (Apr 18, 2018)

rrmiller32 said:


> dwells97 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the help from everyone.
> ...


I am excited now that I have decided.

I will post before and after pictures. When I cut, it will be the first mow my new yard has gotten since it was re-sodded 3 weeks ago. So it is a little shaggy now especially since we got over 5 inches of rain over the weekend.


----------



## dwells97 (Apr 18, 2018)

Looks like I am back to looking for a mower.

Swardman could not get my mower delivered. I should clarify, that Reel Rollers could not get my mower delivered in a timely manner. I can not say anything bad about the mower as I never physically received it.


----------



## rrmiller32 (Feb 20, 2018)

dwells97 said:


> Looks like I am back to looking for a mower.
> 
> Swardman could not get my mower delivered. I should clarify, that Reel Rollers could not get my mower delivered in a timely manner. I can not say anything bad about the mower as I never physically received it.


That was my biggest issue with them too, getting it here. It definitely was an inconvenience and I almost said, screw it, during the process but I'm glad I waited.


----------



## dwells97 (Apr 18, 2018)

Well, I did say screw it. This was a horrible transaction as far as shipping. Shipping from GA to NC should have been a 4 day ship per shipping company. Mower picked up on 05/31. Mower was picked up by a third party carrier for main shipping company. Mower was never delivered to shipping terminal after I kept calling to find out where my mower was and when it was going to be delivered. After calling everyday for almost 2 weeks, the above was determined. So then miraculously, it showed up and was sent to NC in 1 day. Then I only got a delivery date after repeated calls. Then I was told I needed to be home between 9-5 as that was the delivery window. I told them that was unacceptable since they lost my mower. So I asked for another day for which I could take off. Told by shipping company they only deliver in my area on a day they have enough pieces to deliver. I had been talking to Lee at Reel Rollers through all this. He talked to his account manager who I had also tallked to. After being told by account manager and person at shipping company they would call me on Monday 06/18/18 to work out the deliver and no one called, I bagged this disaster. I told Lee to cancel my order and ship the mower back to himself.

I might consider this brand again when the shipping issues are resolved.

For now I will keep using my Honda rotary and look for other reel mower alternatives.


----------



## rrmiller32 (Feb 20, 2018)

dwells97 said:


> Well, I did say screw it. This was a horrible transaction as far as shipping. Shipping from GA to NC should have been a 4 day ship per shipping company. Mower picked up on 05/31. Mower was picked up by a third party carrier for main shipping company. Mower was never delivered to shipping terminal after I kept calling to find out where my mower was and when it was going to be delivered. After calling everyday for almost 2 weeks, the above was determined. So then miraculously, it showed up and was sent to NC in 1 day. Then I only got a delivery date after repeated calls. Then I was told I needed to be home between 9-5 as that was the delivery window. I told them that was unacceptable since they lost my mower. So I asked for another day for which I could take off. Told by shipping company they only deliver in my area on a day they have enough pieces to deliver. I had been talking to Lee at Reel Rollers through all this. He talked to his account manager who I had also tallked to. After being told by account manager and person at shipping company they would call me on Monday 06/18/18 to work out the deliver and no one called, I bagged this disaster. I told Lee to cancel my order and ship the mower back to himself.
> 
> I might consider this brand again when the shipping issues are resolved.
> 
> For now I will keep using my Honda rotary and look for other reel mower alternatives.


Man that sucks. Mine was stuck in customs for over 2 weeks on top of the 3 week lead time I was quoted. I almost said screw it a couple times but figured it would take longer to start all over for something else than wait it out. I totally understand the frustration and anger, you pay top dollar for a mower and it can't show up in a timely manner. I've never owned a reel mower before this, but it is a game changing MUST if you want a next level lawn.


----------



## dwells97 (Apr 18, 2018)

rrmiller32 said:


> dwells97 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I did say screw it. This was a horrible transaction as far as shipping. Shipping from GA to NC should have been a 4 day ship per shipping company. Mower picked up on 05/31. Mower was picked up by a third party carrier for main shipping company. Mower was never delivered to shipping terminal after I kept calling to find out where my mower was and when it was going to be delivered. After calling everyday for almost 2 weeks, the above was determined. So then miraculously, it showed up and was sent to NC in 1 day. Then I only got a delivery date after repeated calls. Then I was told I needed to be home between 9-5 as that was the delivery window. I told them that was unacceptable since they lost my mower. So I asked for another day for which I could take off. Told by shipping company they only deliver in my area on a day they have enough pieces to deliver. I had been talking to Lee at Reel Rollers through all this. He talked to his account manager who I had also tallked to. After being told by account manager and person at shipping company they would call me on Monday 06/18/18 to work out the deliver and no one called, I bagged this disaster. I told Lee to cancel my order and ship the mower back to himself.
> ...


I can understand being stuck in customs. I can accept that. And you knew there was a 3 week lead time on production. All of those are known times and/or possibility of delay in reference to customs. But I can not accept incompetence. How hard is it to do your job and drop the mower off at shipping terminal? How hard is it to call someone when you state you are going to? And to top it off, I have to do the calls daily to try to get this figured out. So you yes, I am angry. I could have had multiple other reel mowers delivered in less than a week from multiple other places I talked to. I could have driven to one that was a few hours away. Hell, I could have driven to Atlanta to pick up the Swardman if I knew it was suck a large issue to ship it from GA to NC.

Sorry to be venting but when you decide to pay quite a bit of money for something and it can't even be delivered on time, that's a major issue. Hopefully no one else has to deal with the incompetent shipping company Reel Rollers is using.


----------



## rrmiller32 (Feb 20, 2018)

dwells97 said:


> rrmiller32 said:
> 
> 
> > dwells97 said:
> ...


I will agree that your shipment was a much shorter trip than mine. My 2-3 week lead time was to include customs etc. I too made many phone calls myself trying to get things moving. It was a nightmare and a lot of wasted time being put on hold. This was all with FedEx too, one of the biggest shipping companies in the world. At the end of it all they had no reason why it was sitting for 2 weeks in customs. I've delt with multiple trucking companies over the last 2 years and at best 50% of them had a clue what was going on. I had one company call me to confirm a delivery for the next day only to get a call that day saying they don't even have the item in the warehouse, let alone on a truck. This happened 3 weeks in row. I think having gone through mind numbing incompetence, negligence, anger and frustration multiple times with truck/shipping companies before this made it just manageable for me to stick it out. LOL After building a custom home a couple years ago I came to an understanding the world is 80% full of absolute morons and trying to fight them constantly will give you a heart attack. regardless, once you get a reel mower in your hands and see the first cut your blood pressure will lower and peace will be within you again. haha


----------



## dwells97 (Apr 18, 2018)

I agree on the morons.
I will eventually get a reel mower. Just not sure it will be a Swardman at this point. I/m sure my blood pressure will lower soon.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

dwells97 said:


> I agree on the morons.
> I will eventually get a reel mower. Just not sure it will be a Swardman at this point. I/m sure my blood pressure will lower soon.


I share your frusturation and apologize for the delay in shipping. Demand is incredibly high for the Swardman which has caused some production delays. Freight shipping has a ton of variables as you know and depending on the "shipping lane", depends which freight company may deliver the package.

In this instance, Firward Air was the shipper and we had not experienced any problems in the past. We have never had a lost package nor have we experienced shipping greater than 5 days from our shop in Atlanta. The freight companies pick up from our shop, we don't deliver them to a shipping terminal.

This was truly out of my control, but as the company you trusted to deliver a product, I do take accountability and we will not be using that company again. it took another 10 days for the mower to arrive to us.

I hope you will give Swardman and Reel Rollers another chance and completely understand why you sent the mower back after their inability to deliver as promised.


----------



## dwells97 (Apr 18, 2018)

@Reelrollers 
My post was not to talk down your company but to tell my experience and why I don't have a reel mower currently. My issue was not a production issue. It was strictly a shipping issue.

I have received multiple items by freight in the past and never had an issue. And Foward Air was the shipper in this case. The part left out was they contracted the pick up of the mower to a third party who did pick up the mower but never delivered it to the terminal. So as everyone thinks the package is lost, it actually was never dropped off to the terminal. After this was discovered, miraculously the package goes from Atlanta to Raleigh, NC overnight. At this point we are over due the time it should have been delivered. So after I talk to customer service and your account manger, there seems to be no accountability in the matter. No one wanted to make it right and try to get the mower to me at a time that would work for me. Since I live 2 hours from Raleigh, I was told they deliver freight to my area when they have enough freight to justify a delivery. After what had transpired, I did not deem this acceptable. And the account manger that contacted me on behalf of Reel Rollers was not helpful or reliable. I had more information on the shipment that he did. Plus he stated he would return calls at a certain time and never did. I'm not sure how you operate a business and don't keep your word to customers. So after all that , I did decide it was time to end this disaster of a buying experience. I had the mower returned. And if it took 10 days for them to return it to you, that justifies my thought on this shipping company. I would probably still be waiting on the mower.

As I told Lee, the last time I talked to him on the phone, I can not say the mower is not a good mower as I never received it. But the bad shipping is going to reflect on him, ReelRollers and possibly Swardman if this continues to occur.

As I posted earlier, I will consider Swardman again when the shipping issues are resolved.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

@dwells97

I hate that man, I know how frustrating that must have been. It's totally understandable that you pulled the plug.

I believe Swardman is having growing pains, particularly with shipping and logistics. I believe they are selling a lot more units than they thought they would so quickly and this has stressed their supply chain and exposed shipping problems.

I've gotten to know Lee and believe he will fix these problems.....the issue being that problems have to happen before you can fix them. I know that's not your problem, but remember this isn't amazon or some other multi billion dollar giant, this is one guy in Atlanta trying to get it done.

You will be happy with other reel options, but I can tell you I love my Swardman. I would suggest meeting him halfway for delivery, you could probably have it by this weekend.


----------



## dwells97 (Apr 18, 2018)

@gatormac2112

I understand this is not Amazon. That still doesn't excuse the poor customer service of the shipping company. But that is not under the control of Lee.

I will consider ordering again for a Swardman. It will definitely have to be a different shipping company. Maybe one located in my city or as you suggest some sort of pick up/meet up.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

dwells97 said:


> @gatormac2112
> 
> I understand this is not Amazon. That still doesn't excuse the poor customer service of the shipping company. But that is not under the control of Lee.
> 
> I will consider ordering again for a Swardman. It will definitely have to be a different shipping company. Maybe one located in my city or as you suggest some sort of pick up/meet up.


I was just as frusturated with the shipping chaos. It sucks to be honest when certain aspects of a customers experience is out of a business owners control. But, your frustration I promise was a portion of my frustration behind the scenes. I'm excited that we have changed shipping companies and they are doing a g@gatormac2112

I hope this doesn't change your opinions of the product.


----------



## dwells97 (Apr 18, 2018)

Reelrollers said:


> dwells97 said:
> 
> 
> > @gatormac2112
> ...


If you have a different shipping company, then I'd be willing to try this again. Hopefully the Electra will be arriving soon as this was my mower of choice.


----------



## Talental (Jun 29, 2018)

I have just started looking at reel mowers for my Meyer zoysia yard. 
Currently using a Honda rotary as well. The Swordsman seems a little pricey. Is it that much better than something like a Tru-Cut or California trimmer?


----------

